# 500 or 600 spine?



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/spinecalculator.asp. Try this

If I had to guess I would go 500. You can always get a test kit. Or kick the front weight up to 175 grain.


----------



## Ofly (May 20, 2015)

I think you could go to 30" with the 500 spine 3555 Trads. If the 30" is a bit weak cut them down from the nock end a 1/4" at a time back to 29.5 as Lancaster recommends.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Traditionalist said:


> Realized my 400 were way too stiff today, and decided to get a new set of arrows. I'm torn on weather to get 500 or 600 spine gold tip traditional arrows. I shoot 46# @28 ( draw 28.5" which I measured today). I'd like to use 125 (if I have to use up to 175 I will) grains up front and keep the arrow around 30" . My tomahawk longbow is cut 1/16 from center. Lancaster archery told me a 29.5" 500 spine arrow with a 125 grain field point, which seemed a little stiff still. What do you guys think ? (I promise it's my last arrow spine thread )


Dealing with longbows that have "cut-before-center" windows can be a daunting experience whether it be dealing with spine charts or seeking advice from others as unless they are right there with you?...there's just so much that can be missed including everything from Brace and static arrow attitude too your style and skill level of loosing.

I think Lancaster is probably very close but I'd leave them full length and if necessary?...dial down the point weight too 100grs...I draw 27"s and my 56"/46# Thunder Child makes bullets of 30" long .500's with 100gr points and it'll do my 31 1/2" long axis .400's with 175gr points but?...it's a screamer of a shorty hybrid....conversely?...my 64"/41# D-longbow seems to get along just fine with my full length .700 spine ultra lights with 145gr points so longbows can span the board regarding "Finicky about Spine"

Here's an idea...by one of each spine value and an assortment of point weights and then?..shoot, test, tune and decide.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I could not get a .600 to fly with that combo. Actually a full length lightweight .400 would be what I'd be shooting.

-Grant


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

I have 400 spine fmj jinks that I was told was too stiff, so I gave up on them (also were very heavy, over 570 grains). I have 500 spine gold tips the problem is is that they are only 29" long. 

I have whole variety of spines to try tommorow, 400 bare shaft, 500 bare shaft, 1916 bare shaft, 2016 bare shaft,2018 (too stiff I think). The between all of those I think I can make something work, but I'm out of any field points over 125 grains...... So I'm going to have to wait if they show stiff and I need anything over that.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Traditionalist said:


> I have 400 spine fmj jinks that I was told was too stiff, so I gave up on them (also were very heavy, over 570 grains). I have 500 spine gold tips the problem is is that they are only 29" long.
> 
> I have whole variety of spines to try tommorow, 400 bare shaft, 500 bare shaft, 1916 bare shaft, 2016 bare shaft,2018 (too stiff I think). The between all of those I think I can make something work, but I'm out of any field points over 125 grains...... So I'm going to have to wait if they show stiff and I need anything over that.


You should get an assortment of heavier points...like 2ea of everything.

imho?...175 or 200gr points on your 29" .500's would probably fly nicely for you.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Use the 3rivers calculator and get yourself close, then fine tune. I prefer full length shafts but I am a gap shooter and I like my point on distance to be no more than 25 yards.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> You should get an assortment of heavier points...like 2ea of everything.
> 
> imho?...175 or 200gr points on your 29" .500's would probably fly nicely for you.


I'll be putting in a order at 3 rivers for point kits, so that will cover those. Problem is I want to hunt with these, and that would leave no room for error with the broadhead at my draw. I like to have the broadhead 1" away from my bow. 

I do get that having heavier points would help. I bet the 29" shafts would work. My 400 spine shoot like bullets but there just too heavy for the distances I shoot at (shoot up to 45 yards, max hunting distance is 25 yards for me). My easton fmj with the 75 grain brass inserts and 125 grain field points at 30.5" are a great hunting arrow, all around shooter not so much.

Between the 1916 and 2016 aluminum shafts I should get somthing that will work, I'm thinking a 2016 cut to 30 with 125 or a 1916 cut to 29.5 with 125 would work.


Really like your DAS elite by the way, that looks like a sweet shooter, those limbs are killer also!


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Why don't you bareshaft test the 500's you have first before buying others? You can have a ton of tuning combinations by having the regular acculite insert, a 50 grain aluminum insert, and a 100 grain brass insert with a 100 and 125 grain head. IMHO.


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

With your head preference I'd go .600 if you don't plan on cutting. If you are going to cut to 29" or so, I'd go .500.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Why don't you bareshaft test the 500's you have first before buying others? You can have a ton of tuning combinations by having the regular acculite insert, a 50 grain aluminum insert, and a 100 grain brass insert with a 100 and 125 grain head. IMHO.


I did, I couldn't get them to tune right, no matter what I did they showed stiff. I think it was due to the max head weight I had was 145 grain for that size shaft.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you are looking to get your arrow weight down, working with longer shafts is a good place to start since they should require lighter points. Around 10 grains per pound is a reasonable weight for a hunting bow, relatively quiet with a decent trajectory.

Whatever you start with, I'd leave them full length. You favor light points, longer shafts will help you there. Like others have said, play with the spine calculator. With accurate inputs it should give you a tunable arrow, but once again leave your arrows long or uncut.

If it were me I'd probably start with a full length .400 or .500, but then I prefer points from 150-200 grains since I like the broadheads available in that range.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

You will find those who chop tune their arrows will question .500's as possibly being too stiff and those who leave them full length and tune by point weight will question .500's as possibly too weak.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

The first think I'd do is get the point weight and length out of my mind. If you want a lighter arrow get the .600 and if you're thinking heavier go with .500. Then tune by impacts and cut and change weight to get the correct arrow flight. 

It's pretty simple if you know www.acsbows.com/bowtuning.html click "download printable version" you can get your bow to shoot a wide range of arrows. I shoot 50 at 29 inches and can tune arrow from .620 to .390. I have to jump through some hoops to do it, but they'll satisfy my needs according to what I'm hunting.

Bowmania


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, I've come to the perfect arrow for this bow, a 29.5" easton 2016, a 20 grain insert and a 125 grain field point. First picture has 145 grain field points and was too weak, switched to 125 and wala! Perfect flight. I have to mess with nock heights though.














All shots were at 15 yards, except for the top 2 on the bottom picture, those two were 25 yards and I'm not yet accurate out to that distance.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Lancaster will sell individual shafts and points. My usual route, see what the calculator and personal experience tells me, guess, and get a small range of contenders, and then find out what reality really is.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Another vote for single shafts from LAS.
I have done XX75 in 2013 and 2213, as well as Aftermaths in .500 but they are all 29". If you want to try some, send me a PM


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Bill 2311 said:


> Another vote for single shafts from LAS.
> I have done XX75 in 2013 and 2213, as well as Aftermaths in .500 but they are all 29". If you want to try some, send me a PM


Pm sent!


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm shooting a roughly 46#longbow. It tuned out the best with full length 500s with 100gr inserts and 125 heads.


----------

